# Lesson learned



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I learned a valuable lesson today I'm now kicking myself and hoping someone will take my advice. Learn how to use traps! I have heard of dogs getting caught but I took the "that will never happen to me" approach. Well today it happened I took my 10wk old pup out for some field conditioning and he got trapped. I literally had no idea how to get him out of it. After a minute or two of chaos I finally figured it out and luckily he was unharmed. But I could have saved him some pain if i was familiar with them. On another note does anyone know trapping rules? I found two traps set by the same person 1 was 10 feet off the bonneville shoreline trail. The other that my dog got caught in was about 30 yards. Even if they are legal IMO they are in a very unethical spot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

To be legal, they should have a tag attached with the owners name and info.


-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

DallanC said:


> To be legal, they should have a tag attached with the owners name and info.
> 
> -DallanC


Had a tag with trap numbers I assume. but no contact info. I took a pic and actually called it in the officer I talked to said the placement of the traps is legal.


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

As long as the traps are marked with his trap number they are legal. Also I would add to familiarize yourself with how snares work from an experience I had with my shorthair getting caught in a snare that was placed on our families properly illegally when I was about 14. It was one of the scariest moments of dog training I have ever had.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

dumafotch1 said:


> As long as the traps are marked with his trap number they are legal. Also I would add to familiarize yourself with how snares work from an experience I had with my shorthair getting caught in a snare that was placed on our families properly illegally when I was about 14. It was one of the scariest moments of dog training I have ever had.


I can only imagine! I look back at it now and realize it wasn't a huge deal. But in the moment I was panicking. I'll have to look at some snares so I know what to do in that situation.


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

It might not be a bad idea to carry a small pair of cable cutters with you just for worst case scenario situations.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

dumafotch1 said:


> It might not be a bad idea to carry a small pair of cable cutters with you just for worst case scenario situations.


After this I plan on it!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I didn't have my first pup a month and I was over at my trapper buddy's place having him show me how to open the different types of traps plus I never go anywhere without a Leatherman in case I ever need to cut a snare.

It's good to know the trapping laws and realize that it's a big no no to mess with traps, I hope the OP left the traps alone except for getting the dog free.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Oops


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/246685282
I just watched this before I read this thread. +1 on the cable cutters. The snares can cinch down pretty tight.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel for you!! Nothing worse than a dog getting in a trap! I do trap, and snare, and try to keep in mind the possibility of a domestic animal being caught. In doing so, I NEVER set near jogging trails, or where the general public can be involved with them. I do hope that other "trappers" do the same! 

I would be willing to teach, show anyone how a trap works, and the best way to free your dog if it ever gets into one.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

There’s another really good video on YouTube from Idaho Fish and Game that covers several different types of traps.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched the video from the Nevada G&F department. Great info! 

The worst possible issue I can see, is if your dog finds a snare. They are a lethal device, and will choke the dog in a matter of minutes. Time is NOT your friend in this situation. I'd spend the money and get a small gabble cutter from a trapping warehouse! ($20-$40) A Leatherman will not cut the cable. 

The cable is usually 3/32" 7X7 aircraft cable and is very strong! The harder the animal pulls on a snare, the tighter it gets.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks taxidermist! I might take you up on the offer of showing me some traps I'm a hands on type of guy what part of Utah are you in?. I'd really like to get my hands on a conibear. Are snares a one time use for trappers or is there a way to release them?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good info on this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

brendo said:


> Thanks taxidermist! I might take you up on the offer of showing me some traps I'm a hands on type of guy what part of Utah are you in?. I'd really like to get my hands on a conibear. Are snares a one time use for trappers or is there a way to release them?


I'm located in the Salt Lake Valley. Shoot me a PM and I'll meet up with you and show you a conibear trap (330) and what to carry to open the trap. These are also a lethal trapping device! Hate to say it, but if a dog gets in one of these, your likely not going to save it. For this reason, I only use them in water sets for Beaver. Whatever you want to know about any trap I'll try my best to explain. I have about every trapping device known to man.


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 on connibears being bad news if a dog get away in one. I would suggest if you are working by a water source and notice any buckets laying on there side to get the pup on a lead as fast as possible and then go investigate before determining if you want to continue running there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

dumafotch1 said:


> +1 on connibears being bad news if a dog get away in one. I would suggest if you are working by a water source and notice any buckets laying on there side to get the pup on a lead as fast as possible and then go investigate before determining if you want to continue running there.


Great info looking for the bucket!! This is what is called a "cubby set" The trap is place about 2" inside the bucket, with the bait in the back. The target animal see's this, and smells the bait / lure and stuffs it's head inside the bucket to investigate. SNAP!!! The animal is dead within a few minutes.


----------

